# مساعدة عاجله يا اخووووووووووووووان



## almazyon (8 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من الاعماق اشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع ،،،،،، كذلك اشكر كل من ساهم في رفع وتطوير القيم المعلوماتيه والتي تخدم كل فئات المجتمع 

اخواني الاعزاء 
بحثت في النت لمدة طويله عن حل لمشكلتي ولكن لم اجد من حل سوي اللجوء لكم بعد الله سبحانه

ومشكلتي هي : 

عندي مكيف سبليت نوع ( Classic zamil ) حار وبارد
وولكن اجد صعوبه في استخدام الريموت كنترول له ،،، علما بانه لا يوجد في المكيف اي زر يمكن استخدامه ،،،،،،،،،،، كل الاستخدمات عن طريق الريموت 

فارجوووووووووووووا منكم شرح طريقة استخدام الريموت ،، لتشغيل نظام التبريد او التدفئه

واذا امكن بالصور او على الاقل بالكتابه والامررررررررررر ضروري

انتظر ردكم ،،،،،،،،،،،، تأكدو باني انتظر الرد بفارغ الصبر

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وكتب لكم النجاح والتوفيق في كل امور الحياه


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 يناير 2009)

انا عمري ما سمعت عن تكييف اسمه Classic zamil 
عموما بص علي نوعه تاني ولو في حروف غلط وللا حاجة صححها
انا في الانتظار


----------



## almazyon (8 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يالغالي على الرد

في اسم ثاني عليه هو ( Ultra Plus)
وهو عباره عن مكيف اسبليت حار وبارد

واريد شرح لطريقة ضبط ا لتشغيل عن طريق الريموت 

اذا تبي اعمل صوره له حاضر


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 يناير 2009)

هل هذا هو الريموت الخاص به؟
اذا لم يكن هو ارجو عمل صورة للجهاز وللريموت كل علي حده 
وان شاء الله اعرف افيدك


----------



## bobstream (8 يناير 2009)

منفضلك إلتقط صورة للريموت وضعها هنا ونحننجيبك


----------



## الصقرالمصري (8 يناير 2009)

*شرح مبسط اردت المساعده .........يارب يعجبك*

:56:اخي الكريم ببساطه من غير اي تعقيد الريموت كل الرموز الموجود عليه تقريبا هي علي جميع انواع الريموتات
وسوف اقوم بشرح مبسط اليك لاي ريموت تشغيل تستخدمه ​ 
اولا Mood وتعني نظام التشغيل للوحده وقد نجد اختصار حرف M موجود بديلا عنها وفي كل الحالات
بالضغط عليها يعطيك علي الشاشه رسومات كالاتي​ 
*العلامة تعني نظام المروحة وهي ويعمل بدون عمل الضاغط كنظام مروحه فقط وقد تجد مكان العلامة حرف F بمعني Fan 
٭العلامة تعني تشغيل نظام البارد وقد تجد كلمه Cold او حرف C وتكون غالبا في في كل الاجهزة مع اختلاف شكل النجمه

☼العلامة معناها تشغيل النظام الساخن او قد تجد كلمه Heat او حرف H

وتوجد علامة اخري صورتها مثل نقطه المياه ومعناها نظام Dray ولكن نحن نستخدم البارد والساخن كما هو موضوح سابقا وبعد ذلك تجد زرار عليه علامة المروحه او كلمة Fan لتحيد سرعه دفع الهواء للمكان وتكون بالسرعات 1 2 3 واوتوماتيك
وباقي الازرار تجد ازرار لزيادة درجة الحراره واخر لتقليلها ويكون دائما متقابلين مثل ازرار ريموت التليفزيون وتجد مرسوم عليهم + و - او سهمين لاعلي ولاسفل
وباقي الازرار تكون لظبط التايمر وخلافيه وهو لايهمنا في شي
اخي الكريم هذا شرح مبسط متواضع لعله قد يفيدك وغلبا االشرح السابق ينطبق علي 95% من الاجهزة
تحياتي لك 

_:56: الــــــــصـــــــــقر المــــــــصـــري:56: _


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (8 يناير 2009)

اخى الكريم لم اجد معلومات كافية حول هذا المكيف 
Air cycle refrigeration systems


----------



## almazyon (8 يناير 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء 

بكل صدق وصراحه يعجز اللسان عن شكركم 

ولكم مني خالص الدعاء 


اخواني انا قمت بتصوير الريموت 

وبصراحه شرح الاخ الصقر المصري
نفس اللي في الريموت عندي بس باقي في ازرار ما اعرف وظائفها 
وحاولت استفيد من شرح الاخ الصقر بس للاسف اشتغل بارد وانا ابي اشغل الساخن

وهذا رابط موقع الشركه المصنعه 
http://www.zamilac.com/
وهذه صوره للمكيف 






صورة الريموت


----------



## bobstream (8 يناير 2009)

الصورة غي واضحة لأنا نريد قراءت ماكتبة على كل زر ويبدو أن زر المود هوا الذي في الأعلى أضغط عليه حتى تضهر علامة الشمس في الشاشة وقم برفع ذرجة الحرارة في الشاشة


----------



## almazyon (9 يناير 2009)

يالغالي الريموت في الصوره اكبر من حجمه في الحقيقه 

لكن بكتب لك الحروف اللي على الازرار

من البدايه 
mode
+temp
-temp
pan speed
swing
timer
time
sleep

والاخير : طبعا معروف زر التشغيل


----------



## عاشق الروح (9 يناير 2009)

almazyon قال:


> يالغالي الريموت في الصوره اكبر من حجمه في الحقيقه
> 
> لكن بكتب لك الحروف اللي على الازرار
> 
> ...



اخي الفاضل عند تشغيل نظام التدفئة بعد تشغيل الجهاز 
اضغط علي swing

ثم تقوم برفع درجة الحرارة الي الدرجة المطلوبة

اذ لم تجد استجابة 
اضغط علي swing مرة اخري
حيث ان هذا المفتاح هو الخاص بالنقل بين الساخن والبارد والمروحة

وارجوا الافادة بالنتيجة


----------



## bobstream (9 يناير 2009)

الإنشاء الله ستتضح الأمور دعوات لنا أخي


----------



## bobstream (9 يناير 2009)




----------



## yas_bas (9 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز المكيف الموجود عندك هو من مصنع الزامل للمكييفات 

ومشكلة الريموت حصلت معيا من فترة في جهازين الاول بس ان الجهازين كانوا تحت الضمان واحد منها كلمت الشركة وبدلوا الريموت اما الثاني كانت المشكلة في البسي بورد وصلحوا 

اذا جهازك تحت الضمان كلم الشركة واذا انتهاء الضمان كلم شركة كول كير شركة صيانة خاصة للزامل 

وان شاء الله راح تتحل المشكلة معاك


----------



## الصقرالمصري (9 يناير 2009)

الله ينور يابشمهندس بوب دايما معودنا علي المفاجأات شرح الصوره ممتاز وان شاء الله تكون المشكلة اتحلت
تحياتي للجميع واتمني يا almazyon يكون الشرح استفدت منه وهتلاقي كل الشرح بتاعي نفسه منطبق علي اي ريموت تكييف كما تم توضيحه في الصوره من المهندس بوب


----------



## الصقرالمصري (9 يناير 2009)

الاخ عاشق الروح في ملوحوظات بسيطه في شرحك السابق 
كلمة mood هي نظام التشغيل ويسشمل بارد وساخن ومروحة واتوماتيك ولا يختص بالمروحه فقط 
كلمة swing وهي موجهات الجهاز او الجريلات التي تقوم بتوزيع الهواءوليست لها علاقة بتشغيل الوحده للبارد والساخن


----------



## عاشق الروح (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك اخي المصري علي التوضيح

وكان طبعا الكلام باين من الاخ
bobstream

جزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## الصقرالمصري (9 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي نتمني للجميع الافاده تقبل تحياتي


----------



## almazyon (9 يناير 2009)

اساتذتي في هذا الصرح 
انتم بالفعل مبدعين ليس في مجال تخصصكم فقط بل في خدمة اي انسان محتاج

بارك الله فيكم وبارك لكم ،،،،،،،، اسال الله ان يرزقكم في الدنيا والاخره

واشكركم جميعا من كل اعماق قلبي 

بالفعل انحلت المشكله ،،، واستفدت كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


والظاهر راح اجيب اجهزت المنزل كلها واحد واحده ههههههههههه



بارك الله فيكم 


اخوكم ــــــ ابو عادل العسيري من السعوديه


----------



## الصقرالمصري (9 يناير 2009)

اخي ابو عادل 
كان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه وكلنا اخوه في الله تحياتي لك ولكل اهل السعوديه ولو اي اسئلة احنا معاك ان شاء الله 

بارك الله فيك
لاتنسانا في الدعاء والدعاء ايضا لاهلنا في غزة

_الــــــــصـقـــــر المـــــــــــصـــــــــــــري_


----------

